# Which rack to use on vertical smoker ?



## johnnylaw101 (May 10, 2020)

Happy Mother’s Day !!

Q:  I have a vertical smoker that I recently bought. I’m going to be cooking two racks of ribs today. Is there a difference between which level of the vertical smoker the meat is put on? Should it be on the higher racks, or the lower racks, or is there any difference?


----------



## rjob (May 10, 2020)

If you have a middle rack/setting you might start there. Depending on flow in/out of cooker temperatures can vary. Consider doing a temperature profile of cooker. Measure temperature at each rack with an accurate temperature probe. Takes time but worth the effort.


----------



## 2Mac (May 10, 2020)

I agree with Rjob. Getting to know your smoker is very important. My Dynaglo vertical offset cooks ribs perfectly on the middle rack. But yours could be different. Good luck.


----------

